# She took a drink!!!!



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I need some advice.
I sunk my bike over the weekend. I had a little too much liquid courage and tried to cross a pond that I shouldn't have. 
My snorkel barely dipped under the water and as soon as it did, I shut the bike off. We pulled it up the side of the pond and i stood it on it's rear end to try to drain any water out of the exhaust and air box. I got it to fire and rode it back to the camp, but if I let off the throttle, it would kill.
When I got home, I took the carb and air box out and cleaned them really good. I drained the oil and let the bike sit for almost two days. The oil didn't appear to be milky, but I am going to change it twice more to be sure.
I tried starting and running it tonight to circulate the oil through the motor, but it still will not run at idle. When I gas it, I get a lot of backfiring and what appears to be gray smoke. I ran it for about three min, before it killed, but now it will not start at all!
Sorry for the long post, but I need help and want to get all the facts out.
PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet there is water in your tank.


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Id do a compression test. I know you probaly have but stick a new spark plug in.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sunkbikerecoverysteps


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The one good thing you have going for you is that those single cylinder/air cooled yamaha motors are truly hard to kill. Follow the instructions Phreebsd linked you to and you should be able to get her going.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the truth there. that big bear should be good as new.
you get that bike running yet?


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I still can't get the bike to idle. If I hold the throttle open, it will run. Even when it runs, it is popping like crazy through the exhaust. It smells like it's real rich. The fumes will actually burn your eyes. I need to get back into it tomorrow. 
I did empty the gas tank. I had to waste almost a full tank of fuel, but better safe than sorry. I let the tank sit open over night to let anything remaining evaporate.
If anyone has any ideas, let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when u fuel up again put seafoam in it will help if any water is left in the tank .. did u change spark plug


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

also when you cleaned the carb, did you visually peep thru all the jets to be sure they were clean? you should be able to see light thru the pinholes and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

You also will want to change out your fuel filter. If you don't have one, i'd suggest putting one on. I had to drain my fuel lines when i dipped mine. Good luck. We'll try to get her goin for ya...


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I figured out the problem. I am not getting enough air through the carb. The bike is running real rich. I had changed to plug when I took everything apart, but when I pulled it again today, it was solid black. I didn't change the air filter after she took a drink and I guess once you get those paper filters wet, they are toast? I am going to put a Uni in it and she how she does. I also noticed that the intake boot from the air box to the carb is a little kinked. I guess when I put the air box back in something got out of wack?
Thanks for all the ideas guys. I'll keep you updated and let you know if I get everything worked out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like you found the problem to me


----------

